# Disque dur pour mon SE/30



## jab2 (17 Mars 2020)

Bonjour la communauté, j'ai trouvé ceci sur Ebay :









						HDD disco rigido SEAGATE ST51080N 1GB 3.5in SCSI 50 PIN Drive  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour HDD disco rigido SEAGATE ST51080N 1GB 3.5in SCSI 50 PIN Drive sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Est ce que ce DD serait bien compatible pour mon Macintosh SE/30 ?

Merci à vous,


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

Oui, mais il te faudra des outils de formatage comme Drive7 ou autre. Ceux d'Apple ne marcheront pas, il ne sera pas reconnu (il n'est pas badgé Apple).
128€ c'est cher ! même avec un remboursement sous 14 jours s'il ne marche pas...
Choisis plutôt un SCSI2SD.


----------



## jab2 (17 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ses informations. Du coup je suis coincé : 
J'ai trouvé l'application sur Internet, j'ai un lecteur disquette USB. Mais je n'arrive pas à me créer une disquette de boot.
Pour écrire sur une disquette via mon macbook, je dois la formater en macOS Etendu, mais ce format n'est pas reconnu sur mon SE/30.
Le seul format "compatible" entre le macbook et le SE/30c'est en DOS, mais lorsque je lis la disquette sur mon SE/30 (macOS 7),l'ordinateur a converti tous mes fichier en "PC" et je n'arrive ouvrir aucune application. Une idée ??


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

Le seul moyen de créer des disquettes 1.4Mo en HFS avec Mac OSX, c'est avec Winimage (sous Windows sur une partition BootCamp ou avec VMware), à partir des images disque que tu trouves sur le net.

Je le fais depuis une machine virtuelle Windows XP avec VMware et un lecteur de disquette USB.

Si tu veux faire toi-même une image disque, le plus simple c'est d'émuler MacOS 8 ou 9 avec SheepShaver, et de faire des images disques avec DiskCopy.


----------



## jab2 (18 Mars 2020)

Concernant l'adaptateur SCSI2SD, vous avez un site de préférence pour l'achat ?
Je le trouve en moyenne à une centaine d'euros sur Ebay


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Mars 2020)

Regardes ici, à "Purchase" tu as plusieurs site qui le proposent :




__





						SCSI2SD - code/src wiki
					






					www.codesrc.com
				




67€ chez AmigaKit UK par exemple

Je n'en ai pas encore acheté mais plusieurs ici l'on fait... des témoignages ?

Pierre Dandumont a testé ceux de chez AmigaKit il y a quelques temps :




__





						Le SCSI2SD évolue : cartes SD et version externe | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				




PS : n'oublie pas la carte SD pas vendu avec et comme le SCSI2SD a un connecteur d'alimentation type floppy, il faut un adaptateur floppy/molex.


----------



## mandigo25 (18 Mars 2020)

Tu peux essayer un disque Quantum Fireball 1080S 1gb il y en a à vendre sur ebay pour un prix inférieur à 100€.
J’en ai monté 1 sur un  mac se/30 il fonctionne super bien et je le trouve bien plus rapide que les disques livrés par  Apple.

Pour graver des disquettes de MacOs si tu as un lecteur graveur USB le mieux sous Windows 10 et de passer via Winimage en privilégiant les images au format DSK.

Il existe aussi un programme génial et hautement indispensable HFVExplorer qui permet de graver les disquettes (pas très efficace) mais surtout de modifier ou de créer tes propres disquettes. Par exemple pour la disquette Disk tools ,  il faut remplacer HD SC Setup  par la version patchée (HD SC Setup 7.3.5 (Patched)) que tu trouveras sur Macintosh garden ou Macintosh repository, Cela permet de formater un DD non standard.

Concernant le SCSI2SD j’en ai installé un sur un Mac Classic 2 , j’ai pris à l’époque la version 5 achetée ici (https://store.inertialcomputing.com/SCSI2SD-V5-1-p/scsi2sd-v5.1.htm) avec un carte USB de 16gb partionnée en 4 avec la partition de boot de 2go plus 3 autres de 4 go , c’est largement suffisant.

Explications très détaillées en anglais sur ce site. Je m’en suis servi pour installer l’OS etc..





__





						SCSI2SD: Using a SCSI2SD adapter to setup your 68k Macintosh – David and Steve's Blog
					





					www.savagetaylor.com
				




Le mieux est de télécharger l’image disque tout prête de macos 6.0.8 (par exemple) afin de démarrer directement. Sur mon Classic 2 j’ai pris l’image 2 GB du 7.5.5.

Sur le SE/30 tu peux installer Macos 7.1 avec l’update 3 qui me semble être le plus efficace et le plus rapide.

Autre gadget génial c’est le Floppy emu, (celui-ci http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/) qui permet d’utiliser le mac sans avoir à graver des disquettes puisqu'il émule un lecteur externe.
Il émule aussi un DD externe que tu pourras créer avec HFVExplorer en y intégrant des programmes, utilitaires, ect…

Ensuite si tu as une carte PDS ou SCSI ethernet (style Daynaport ) tu peux en installant les pilotes de la carte  et Open Transport  te connecter en FTP (avec Transmit 1.6 ou FTPd) ou mieux avec A2SERVER de monter un serveur Apple talk accessible via Windows Mac ETC….

Ce serveur se monte sur une machine virtuelle via VirtualBox, il permet de partager tous fichiers avec les vieux mac (trop top !!) et plutôt rapide , explications complètes ici : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/12/03/a-faire-localtalk-pi/

Et image du serveur là http://ivanx.com/a2server/ (perso j’ai pris l’option machine virtuelle par contre RJ45 obligatoire, le wifi ne fonctionne pas).


----------



## jab2 (18 Mars 2020)

Ca me botte bien l'idée de la carte SD. Je vais l'acheter sur le site de AmigaKit UK, en n'oubliant d'acheter en plus un adaptateur floppy/molex. J'espère que la config n'est pas trop compliquée.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Mars 2020)

mandigo25 a dit:


> ...
> Concernant le SCSI2SD j’en ai installé un sur un Mac Classic 2 , j’ai pris à l’époque la version 5 achetée ici (https://store.inertialcomputing.com/SCSI2SD-V5-1-p/scsi2sd-v5.1.htm) avec un carte USB de 16gb partionnée en 4 avec la partition de boot de 2go plus 3 autres de 4 go , c’est largement suffisant.
> 
> Explications très détaillées en anglais sur ce site. Je m’en suis servi pour installer l’OS etc..
> ...



Très bien ce site pour aider à installer un SCSI2SD, merci.

J'ai bien aimé le paragraphe"5. Extra Steps for the Macintosh Plus", c'est jamais simple le SCSI avec le Plus, très bon conseil.
"The Macintosh Plus doesn’t fully implement the SCSI standard" c'est bien vrai ;-) faut dire qu'à l'époque de sa sortie, le SCSI fallait beaucoup chercher pour le trouver ailleurs que sur le Plus ;-) pas encore vraiment un standard...

Tout à fait d'accord, le *FloppyEmu* c'est l'accessoire indispensable quand tu collectionnes des Mac de cette époque, tellement plus pratique qu'une disquette (quand le lecteur fonctionne...)pour démarrer un Mac sans HD (ou un HD en panne, ou un nouveau HD à installer, etc... cocher la mention inutile ;-)

*A2SERVER* sur un Raspberry c'est le top, et avec une passerelle Ethertalk/LocalTalk (comme l'AsantéTalk) tu en fait un serveur AppleShare accessible à partir des Mac les plus vieux comme les plus récents.


----------



## woz86 (19 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, le *FloppyEmu* c'est l'accessoire indispensable quand tu collectionnes des Mac de cette époque, tellement plus pratique qu'une disquette (quand le lecteur fonctionne...)pour démarrer un Mac sans HD (ou un HD en panne, ou un nouveau HD à installer, etc... cocher la mention inutile ;-)



Le FloppyEmu va être je pense l’un de mes prochains investissements, comme le dit @gpbonneau c’est un accessoire indispensable à avoir.


----------



## mandigo25 (19 Mars 2020)

Sur celui ci j'ai changé la Rom pour une 32 clean et mis 68 Mo  et j'ai investi dans un  ADB-USB Wombat  vendu également sur BMOW , c'est sympa d'utiliser un clavier et une souris moderne sur un vieux Mac.
J'ai aussi trouvé  un boitier daynaPort SCSI permettant d'avoir Ethernet sur tous les Mac Classic . En particulier le Classic 2 qui n'a pas de port PDS interne. Ca marche aussi très bien avec un SE. On peut chainer un autre périphérique SCSI style lecteur de cd ou disque dur externe. Ce type à Denver http://www.applerescueofdenver.com/online-store/ a encore  pas mal de vieux trucs pour les Classic,(dont des boitiers ethernet)  il envoie sans problème en France et paiement Paypal.


----------



## jab2 (7 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai reçu hier ma carte SCSI2SD V5 à installer dans mon SE/30. 
Je n'ai pas réussi à la configurer via mon MacBook Air (la carte n'est pas reconnu via l'application "scsi2sd-util6" malgré le test avec 4 câble usb différents.
Cependant la carte SD a bien été reconnu sur mon Apple SE/30, grâce au logiciel "Apple HD SC Setup 7.5.3 patch". 

Tout fonctionne bien. Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver une solution pour pouvoir écrire sur la carte de mon MacBook et ainsi basculer l'ensemble des logiciels plutôt que passer par disquette. Je pense qu'il me faut un mac avec MacOs Leopard ou inférieur.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Avril 2020)

Scsi2sd-util6 te permet de configurer la carte et mettre à jour le firmware, c'est tout (tu utilises l'application "...-util6" alors que ta carte est une V5, c'est peut être pour ça que ta carte n'est pas reconnu ?).

Pour le formatage et aussi y mettre des fichiers dessus en dehors de ton SE/30 c'est quasi impossible avec un Mac d'aujourd'hui.
Le SE/30 ne supporte que le HFS Standard et MacOSX ne le supporte plus depuis Léopard. 
Donc, tu as raison, il te faut trouver un Mac qui tourne sous Leopard...


----------



## jab2 (13 Avril 2020)

Du coup, je souhaiterais acheter de nouvelles cartes pour mes autres macintosh (classic, SE, SE/30, LC, IIsi).
Est ce que vous savez si la V5 et la V6 sont toutes les deux compatibles avec l'ensemble de ses modèles ?


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2020)

Perso, j'ai suivi un autre conseil de *gpbonneau*, j'ai installé des disques dur SCSI SCA avec adaptateurs et terminaisons sur Classic II et LC.
Les disques dur sont des 32Go, partitonnés en volumes de 4Go.

Bon, sans son aide (merci la poste et surtout JPB), je n'aurais jamais réussi.
Mais c'est super !!!


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, mais il te faudra des outils de formatage comme Drive7 ou autre. Ceux d'Apple ne marcheront pas, il ne sera pas reconnu (il n'est pas badgé Apple).
> 128€ c'est cher ! même avec un remboursement sous 14 jours s'il ne marche pas...
> Choisis plutôt un SCSI2SD.



Petite note pour gpbonneau, en jouant avec les ressources de l'outil disque dur du système 6 ou 7 on arrive a formater bien plus de disques durs que ceux officiellement supporté. La plupart du temps il suffit de dupliquer une ressource du même fabriquant et de mettre le modèle du disque souhaité. J'ai toujours réussi à m'en sortir comme ça à l'époque, et je manipulais pas mal de matos. Je récupérais même les disques de 500 Mo, 1 ou 2 Go qui étaient jetés au boulot (on changeait régulièrement les DD de serveurs par anticipation).


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Avril 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Petite note pour gpbonneau, en jouant avec les ressources de l'outil disque dur du système 6 ou 7 on arrive a formater bien plus de disques durs que ceux officiellement supporté. La plupart du temps il suffit de dupliquer une ressource du même fabriquant et de mettre le modèle du disque souhaité. J'ai toujours réussi à m'en sortir comme ça à l'époque, et je manipulais pas mal de matos. Je récupérais même les disques de 500 Mo, 1 ou 2 Go qui étaient jetés au boulot (on changeait régulièrement les DD de serveurs par anticipation).



Oui c'est vrai, on peut utiliser des versions patchées (ou les patcher soit même) des outils disque dur d'Apple, qui fonctionnent avec la plupart des disques. C'était histoire de pas faire trop compliqué ;-)

La version HD SC Setup (système 6&7) pour les disques SCSI :








						Apple HD SC Setup 7.3.5 patch - Macintosh Repository
					

Apple HD SC Setup 7.3.5 patch (Mac abandonware from 1995)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Quelques petits guides de l'époque pour patcher la version Drive Setup pour les systèmes suivant pour les disques SCSI et IDE :


			Patching Drive Setup 1.x
		






						This domain has been registered for a customer by nicsell
					

This domain mac-im-netz.de was registered successfully by nicsell due to a customer order and will be moved soon.




					www.mac-im-netz.de


----------



## jab2 (29 Avril 2020)

Effectivement, j'ai récupéré la version patch 7.5.3 qui m'a permit sans difficulté d'initialiser ma carte SD comme disque dur dans le SE/30.


----------

